# Lorenz UTI Static Desk Clock



## Aeroman36 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just recently came across a Lorenz UTI Static Desk Clock with Date and am unable to find much information about it other than it was designed in 1959, and produced in 1960 and then thereafter. Everything I find online is marked Quartz, but mine is marked UTI. It is powered by a 9 volt battery and the internal connector for the battery is different from other 9 volt connections I have seen. I am attaching a couple of pictures to my post, any info you have, age, value, rarity, would be greatly appreciated.















Thanks in advance!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The only thing I know is that this watch has been designed by german designer Richard Sapper and got the italian compasso d'oro award (industry design) in 1960.


----------



## Aeroman36 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, that is about all that I can find too. The history seems like its easy to find, but putting an age on the one I found, or even a value, or what they sell for new seems almost impossible. The Lorenz website says they still make and sell them, but that is about it.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. If that dates to 1960 I wonder if it might have an electric balance wheel movement. Lovely design.


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeroman36,

I got the same one as you, but it's black dial and white letter and hands,


----------



## Mason13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an older Model that runs on a 9v battery as well. Solid Brass you can see photos at: Flickr: The Antique Clocks Pool
The history I've found is that the original parts were war surplus and the supplier was looking for a way to incorporate the movements into a premier case. He commissions the designer Richard Sapper who ended up winning the coveted Compasso D'Oro Award. I have no idea as to the value of my clock or yours...if you happen to find out I'd like to know as well. Mason


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

What design movement is used in the Lorenz. Electric balance wheel?


----------



## TTIC (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a non-UTI model: Black face, White hour-minute hands, Red second hand, Black numbers on White background date display, brass body with electric (periodic spring windup by 9V battery) balance wheel movement, sati-finished light steel housing, leather case with gold lettering. It's keeping good time and date although I check it rarely. The label on the bottom has little wear so I guess it stayed in it's case most of it's life (I bought it at an antique show). It appears to be an early model (ie, not the later quartz production movements). I can provide pictures if anyone is interested. I'd like to know how old it is so if anyone can provide indicators I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------

